
Show HN: PM News – Career advice from top PMs to advance your product career - antdke
https://www.pm.news
======
antdke
Hi HN,

Personally, I created PM News to learn from the best.

I’m 21 and I love building products. I’ve made a few.[0]

I even started a popular newsletter [1] about making products.

Over time, I noticed that many of my readers wanted career advice to help them
along their product career.

So I thought, “why not just create a place with the best product career advice
on the web?”

PM News allows me to help those that want to advance in their career.

It also gives me an excuse to have conversations with some of the best product
people in the biz like Chris Messina. And Brian Norgard (fingers crossed).

This is designed for people already in their career that want insights to
advance further.

Hope you all find it useful :)

[0] [https://antdke.co/pages/projects](https://antdke.co/pages/projects)

[1] [https://theproductperson.com](https://theproductperson.com)

